# Spanish words in Arabic



## sirgawain

There are many words in Spanish which are derived from Arabic languages.  But is the reverse true?  Are there many words in Arabic which are derived from the Spanish language?

Thanks for your help..............................


----------



## Finland

Hello!

There are quite a few words of Spanish origin used in Algerian and Moroccan dialects. I remember hearing countless words borrowed from Spanish especially in Oran.

HTH
S


----------



## shb27

I've read that there are about 800 spanish words in the algerian accent

We need someone from Algeria to confirm this information


----------



## إسكندراني

http://www.afaradriss.com/الألفاظ-الإسبانية-في-الدارجة-البيضاو/


----------



## Schem

None outside of colloquial Maghrebi that I know of.


----------



## Eternal student

I'm pretty sure بطاطس comes into Arabic via Spanish _patatas_.


----------



## Schem

Come to think of it, probably most new world fruits/veggies too.


----------



## shb27

Eternal student said:


> I'm pretty sure بطاطس comes into Arabic via Spanish _patatas_.



Not only in Arabic but rather in most of languages in the world 
It could be a Runa Simi word ^_^


----------



## Finland

Hello!



shb27 said:


> Not only in Arabic but rather in most of languages in the world



But not all: in my native tongue the word is _peruna_, which is etymologically related to the word _pear_.

HTH
S


----------



## akhooha

إسكندراني said:


> http://www.afaradriss.com/الألفاظ-الإسبانية-في-الدارجة-البيضاو/



Excellent resource, Iskandarani.  Thank you.
There is also an article (maybe a book) which I've not yet seen, but the title looks promising:
"الأندلس في الجنوب التونسي : معجم الكلمات الاسبانية في اللغة العربية واللهجة التونسية"
by لطفي قرباية.
I've attempted to contact the author to obtain a copy, but so far no response..


Schem said:


> None outside of colloquial Maghrebi that I know of.


I think it's safe to say that طماطم and بطاطس and ريال  are outside of colloquial Maghrebi . . .


----------



## إسكندراني

In alexandria, some seafood terms seem to be common with italian or spanish (maybe both?)


----------



## GoldBug

I believe the words PANTALON (pair of pants), CAMISA (shirt), FUSTAN (skirt, dress) exist in Egyptian. I don't know about other dialects.  I have always used these words in Spanish and I assumed they are Spanish (not necessarily LATIN) in origin.  They don't "sound" Arabic to me.


----------



## Schem

With the exception of Pantalon, I always thought it was the opposite.


----------



## tounsi51

GoldBug said:


> I believe the words PANTALON (pair of pants), CAMISA (shirt), FUSTAN (skirt, dress) exist in Egyptian. I don't know about other dialects.  I have always used these words in Spanish and I assumed they are Spanish (not necessarily LATIN) in origin.  They don't "sound" Arabic to me.



Pantalon is a French word but has Italian origin. In North Africa we use sarwel, as in fos7a but pantalon is not really common.

pantalon, 2amis and fustan are also used in Levantine Arabic


----------



## إسكندراني

Camis is originally arabic. I don't know about fustan.


----------



## djara

Several years later...
A few Tunisian words of Spanish origin:
سيستو  sistou, _cesta_ (sort of basket)
بناضج banadhej, _panades_ (food)
قنفيد qonfiid, _confite_ (sugar-coated almond)
كرّيطة kerrita, _carreta_
كارّو , kaarrou, _carro_ 
كليص kaliis, _calessa_ 
كارطة karta, _carta_
مجيرة moujiira, _mujer_ (Queen in cards)
سباطة sbaata, _espadas_
ري rayy, _rey_ (king in cards)
كب kob, _copas_
كوّال kawwal, _caballo_ (jack in cards)
ڤربيطة _corbata_ (necktie, knot)
كبّوس kabbous, _capuz_ (headwear)
سيرّو siirrou, _cierro_ (fence)
شرلية shrolliyya, _cerradurilla_ (padlock)
بطّان battaan, _batán_ (place name where felt is made)
باردو baardou, _prado_ (place name, palace and museum)
كراكة karaaka, _carraca_ (monument, jail)
برّيمة berrima, _barrena_ 
روشكة roushka, _rosca_
شرمولة sharmoula, _salmuera_
فنار fnar, _fanal_
طابية taabia, _tapia_ (planted earth fence around a farm)
And many more...


----------



## I.K.S.

akhooha said:


> Excellent resource, Iskandarani. Thank you.


Ditto,I have some remarks and commentaries about the article ,but that doesn't decrease its value as a good research.


djara said:


> كوّال kawwal, _caballo_ (jack in cards)


Are you sure it is not "CABAL" _the knight " N 11, ?  ...we call it الكابال
Thank you for resurrecting such interesting thread  .


----------



## djara

إتحادية قبائل الشاوية said:


> Are you sure it is not "CABAL"


No, I'm not sure! My knowledge of Spanish is limited. However, in dictionaries available to me, "cabal" does not mean knight (the word for knight being caballero). Maybe this is historic usage.


----------



## tounsi51

Djara, you forget sfeneria (carrot)

But what I found about its origin is interesting

_zanahoria_, from Andalusian Arabic *[script needed] (safunnárya), from Arabic إِسْفَنَارِيَّة‏(ʾisfanāriyya) (compare Libyan Arabic: سفنّاريّة‏ (sfənnāriyya)), from Ancient Greek σταφυλίνη (staphulínē) ἀγρία(agría).

Does إسفنارية really exist in Arabic?


----------



## djara

tounsi51 said:


> Djara, you forget sfeneria (carrot)


I didn't forget sfennarya because it is not Spanish. Spanish dictionaries say exactly the contrary:
"zanahoria: *Del ár. hisp.* *safunnárya, y este del gr. σταφυλίνη ἀγρία staphylínē agría 'zanahoria silvestre'." (Source: Diccionario de la lengua española, http://dle.rae.es/)


----------



## princeipeazul

Here in Saudi Arabia they say فاتورة (fatura) for invoice. In Spanish they say factura.


----------



## akhooha

I think, however, that فاتورة  comes from the Italian _fattura_


----------



## elroy

In Palestinian Arabic the names of card suits are from Spanish:

ديناري _dināri_ ‘diamonds’ from _dinero_ ‘money’
كُبّا _kubba_ ‘hearts’ from _copa_ ‘cup’
سباتي _sbāti_ ‘clubs’ from _espada_ ‘sword’
بستوني _bastōni_ ‘spades’ from _bastón_ ‘stick’


----------



## bearded

elroy said:


> are from Spanish


Is that a sure thing? Cf.  Italian _denaro, coppa, spada, bastoni._


----------



## Olaszinhok

bearded said:


> Is that a sure thing? Cf. Italian _denaro, coppa, spada, bastoni._



Those should derive from Italian or Venetian… Italy and its former indipendent States had more contacts with Middle East than Spain, unless they come from Judeo-Spanish. I need to verify, though.


----------



## bearded

Well, there have been Arabs in Spain. Al Andaluus...


----------



## Olaszinhok

Yes, of course. ElRoy was talking about Palestinian Arabic… As regards Arabs in Spain (and Sicily), that represents a prominent and   very well-Known historical event.


----------



## bearded

Olaszinhok said:


> ElRoy was talking about Palestinian Arabic


You are right.


----------



## Aliph

bearded said:


> Is that a sure thing? Cf.  Italian _denaro, coppa, spada, bastoni._


The question would be, who historically and culturally had more influence in Palestine?


----------



## Aliph

princeipeazul said:


> Here in Saudi Arabia they say فاتورة (fatura) for invoice. In Spanish they say factura.


Same in Italian it comes from Latin.


----------



## Olaszinhok

[


Aliph said:


> The question would be, who historically and culturally had more influence in Palestine?


Not only in Palestine, but in the Middle East at large. Consequently,  the second important question is whether the name for those cards is used only in Palestine or  in other Arabic countries as well.


----------



## elroy

Olaszinhok said:


> the second important question is whether the name for those cards is used only in Palestine or in other Arabic countries as well.


 See this thread.


----------



## Olaszinhok

elroy said:


> See this thread.


Thank you for the interesting link. Apparently, the names of card with "Latin" origin are used only in Palestine,  aren't they? In Tunisian, some of them have a French origin.


----------



## Aliph

Interesting thread indeed, with words coming from Latin or Romance languages it is however sometimes difficult to know from where exactly they came.

I add here some Italian loanwords used in Arabic! They are mentioned by Maha Yacoub, a famous language YouTuber from Akko living in Italy : marca, veranda, balcone, bagno, perrucca, fattura, falso and so on.
You will find the video spoken in Palestinian Arabic under the name “Parole italiane usate in arabo”.


----------

